# Alternative to Pedialyte?



## Allison_Sowell (May 25, 2004)

Does anyone know of any home made version of pedialyte or some other type of similar drink that is appropriate for a 14 month old with a little bit of vomiting and diarrhea? She is doing well and nursing like crazy







: , but I'd just like something to put in a sippy cup for her. She doesn't seem to like the Pedialyte, and when I tasted it, it is just disgustingly sweet! She isn't used to stuff that sweet; she won't even drink juice unless it is diluted till you can barely taste it. Other than breastmilk, she really only drinks water with an occasional sip of "drinkable yogurt". Thanks!
Allison


----------



## erikarey (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh that stuff is so gross...like sugery cough medicine-Walgreens sells their brand at half the price and it is unflavored...i mixed with equal parts juice and my 19 month old was fine with that.
Hope this helps.


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)

There is a product that is sold in the health food departments here called Recharge that will do the same as pedialyte. Or gatorade. This was all recommended to me by my naturopath and dd's doc when she had two bouts of rotavirus last january. However, she would take none of it so I was told to breast feed on demand as much as possible and let her drink water as much as she wants, although not a lot. It worked but boy was it exhausting for me.

Best of luck!


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

it comes in orange, grape, and unflavored (which just tastes salty). Also, there's gatorade. Or you could dilute it.

I've got a sick, dehydrated toddler right here too, and he's been refusing water. but he really likes pedialyte and gatorade, thank goodness, so we're in the middle of this right now.


----------



## AppleOrangePear (Apr 17, 2004)

IMO Breasefeeding would be best and the other stuff shouldnt be needed..


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

My son is weaned and won't drink Pedialyte or any electrolyte drink (we tried Gatorade, Ultima, Powerade, you name it). When he had a stomach virus recently, our pediatrician said that drinking a mix of 1/2 water, 1/2 milk would help, because milk has some electrolytes. He guzzled this for days, and never got dehydrated!


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

I have Pedialyte unflavored at home just in case. So far (knock, knock) 18-month-old ds hasn't been sick a day in his life. I bought the unflavored one since the other stuff is just too sugary sweet.

Dr. Sears has an electrolyte equivalent that he mentions in.. I think the Family Nutrition Book.. part fruit juice, part water. If you need it I can dig it up tomorrow. Let me know!

Cheers,


----------



## Allison_Sowell (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the great ideas!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sagira*
Dr. Sears has an electrolyte equivalent that he mentions in.. I think the Family Nutrition Book.. part fruit juice, part water. If you need it I can dig it up tomorrow. Let me know!

If you get a chance to look it up, that would be great! I have The Baby Book but I didn't see any electrolyte solution in there.

It's only 11:15am and we have both needed a bath this morning (if you catch my drift)









Allison


----------



## kaybee (Apr 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sagira*

Dr. Sears has an electrolyte equivalent that he mentions in.. I think the Family Nutrition Book.. part fruit juice, part water. If you need it I can dig it up tomorrow. Let me know!

Cheers,

It's one half white grape juice, one half water. We're going through this right now with my toddler. He refuses pedialyte (and the grape juice alternative, sigh) and although he is still nursing, he was down to once a day so there's not much in there. I'll have to try the half milk, half water mix - he will drink milk right now.

Thanks for a timely post!

Off to do more laundry...


----------

